# The new format



## big fish on

I may be in the minority but I don't care for it.


----------



## ShakeDown

A little premature possibly. Considering half the stuff was broken and not supported any longer on the old format, this will fix and enhance a ton of issues...not to mention the stability and security enhancements. The old platform was easily hacked and most big sites have been running from it as a result. 

Kudos to our guys at outdoor hub for pulling of a huge migration and not missing a post or reply in the process.


----------



## DL07

So far I don't care for it either


----------



## fishwendel2

big fish on said:


> I may be in the minority but I don't care for it.


maybe I am too old school but I likes the simplicity of the forums. No frills, no fancy colors and schemes. Seems like there is a lot being pushed at me when I just want to read "words" lol. I totally get advertising pays to run the show but this change may be too much for the old farts in here  Plus....like I am going to go someplace else for all the great info and drama on here lol.


----------



## Fishtracker1

I'm with both you guys on this issue, sorry admin!


----------



## AtticaFish

Says the guy with 24 posts. haha! Get over it fellas, things change. You either move along or stay behind.......... don't be afraid to change. So far i like it. I think it is easier to read now.


----------



## deerfarmer

He is some of the issues I ran into. If you had the old site saved as a favorite and you click the on it it doesn't take you to the new forums. Also I had to reinstall app on phone. So I'm sure there are still lots of people still getting the message the site is down of upgrades.


----------



## FlashGordon

I don't like the new format. 

I liked OGF for the simplicity. I didn't want another Facebook, which is what it's trying to become. There's just too much going on and it's distracting. 

Admins, give us a "Classic Mode" we can turn back on if we want....


----------



## crappiefish

i dont like it either how do you find all the fishing forumns. cant find anything i always looked at before.


----------



## ShakeDown

There's no classic mode...this is what we have from this point forward. Can't please everyone but we hope that in time you'll adjust and appreciate the improvements.


----------



## canoe carp killer

It seems to be pretty much the same on my iPhone...


----------



## ShakeDown

Yeah I don't think there's any difference on the mobile apps. Other than it works, and has a like button now.


----------



## crappiefish

figured out how to get to the forumns but still dont like the layout. when you click on a thread it opens a whole new tab then when you go back it doesnt close that tab is this normal. looked down and had 4 tabs open lol.


----------



## crappiefish

how do you logout cant find a button to do so.


----------



## canoe carp killer

I like the like button. Lol. They use that on us catfish association. People there are much more positive maybe the same will happen here lol


----------



## Stampede

It's different. Only thing i don't understand is the trophy's and the points.


----------



## muskyhound

what little time I have spent on it so far I like it, all new things take some getting used to..


----------



## Misdirection

ShakeDown said:


> Yeah I don't think there's any difference on the mobile apps. Other than it works, and has a like button now.


On Android, using the OHub app, under messages, all inbox and sent messages are together in one view. When you long hold to delete it offers a conformation of "Leave" to delete it. Not sure of that is intentional. 

I'm sure everyone will get used to the new format...it'll just take time.


----------



## Bonecrusher

Looks good to me!


----------



## G.lock

First impression is not good.
Can't find a time stamp or date on replies, how do I know if the thread is current?


----------



## Harbor Hunter

AtticaFish said:


> Says the guy with 24 posts. haha! Get over it fellas, things change. You either move along or stay behind.......... don't be afraid to change. So far i like it. I think it is easier to read now.


 I have a few more than 24 posts and I totally don't like any part of this new look.Sorry to say I don't think I'll be coming onboard as much as before the change if I wanted to view complicated stuff I would go on facebook.


----------



## G.lock

OK, I see the time stamp kind of hidden with dim print. Now where's the edit button?


----------



## chatterbox

THANK YOU for a great forum and all the hard work involved to keep O.G.F. number one in Ohio. I am an old fart and have looked all over the forum. NICE !!! THANK YOU AGAIN, WELL DONE !!


----------



## JShort

I never like when websites are changed, but it has to happen and eventually I always get used to it. Not a big deal to me, it just takes some time to get used to the new look


----------



## AC_ESS

Not a fan, Either but what choice do we have? I guess if we don't care for it we can always leave. maybe do something with the background so its not all white


----------



## Snyd

Fumbled around at first and I guess it was just because I was so use to the other format. I think after the new format sinks in all will be Ok. I am sure in the end the change was for the best and 6 months from now all will be used to it.


----------



## SMBHooker

I like the new like feature!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Maybe we give it more than a few hours before deciding we don't like it, eh? I guarantee in a week more than half of you will forget what the old format even looked like. To those of you asking for special features: maybe offering up a sizeable monetary donation to this free-to-join forum that would cover the costs of said feature creation and implementation would get you farther than complaining about a format that I'm sure works perfectly fine but you have not adjusted to in the three hours it has been active.


----------



## sonar

Good work OGF!! It'll take me a "lil time to adjust,,But I will ..


----------



## pymybob

So far, I like the new UI (user interface for you non-technical folks). I like that the site is responsive now too. Also the like button, online user status are a big plus for me too! Security concerns are a big deal that needed addressed and I'm sure what use to be non-functional will be working now. Everyone just needs to be patient and take time to explore the new site.

Nice job to you and your team Shakedown and don't worry, people will come around... they always do!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH

So far so good here! Much better look. Give it some time


----------



## mpd5094

Seems to be modernized. I like it!


----------



## monsterKAT11

Even if i didn't like the format I wouldn't complain..because it's free..and i'm not a crybaby.

But just for the record.. I do like it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Looks Purdy..............One thing missing is the posters location. But maybe I just have to do some work on my profile to get it to reappear.

How did I get trophy points? Nevermind...I clicked on the number and found out it based on posts and length of membership. Thx,


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Snakecharmer said:


> Looks Purdy..............One thing missing is the posters location. But maybe I just have to do some work on my profile to get it to reappear.
> 
> How did I get trophy points?


Looks like these are the actions and associated trophy point values:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/help/trophies


----------



## Snakecharmer

Flannel_Carp said:


> Looks like these are the actions and associated trophy point values:
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/help/trophies


 Thanks. I like the new alert button when someone quotes your post....


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Snakecharmer said:


> Thanks. I like the new alert button when someone quotes your post....


Didn't even know about that until you just quoted me; awesome! Handy for sure.


----------



## Aaron2012

I'm having issues with the Ohub app. How is that fixed do I need to delete it then reinstall it?


----------



## Tony B.

It will take some getting use to. I suspect many of you will like it as you become more familiar with the new set-up.
Hey…just trying to stay positive.


----------



## HamiltonKdog

If its easier on the Moderators, Its fine with me, I just gotta take some to get used to it. Keeps us older folks a bit more flexible.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Aaron2012 said:


> I'm having issues with the Ohub app. How is that fixed do I need to delete it then reinstall it?


I had the same issue; would say that it couldn't connect when I tried to open it. I uninstalled, reinstalled, logged back in and am back in business!


----------



## Clark43130

The search feature doesn't appear to be working....at least not well. For example, if I search for "middletown" in the SW OH forum it returns "no results". This search should return pages and pages of results.


----------



## Aaron2012

Flannel_Carp said:


> I had the same issue; would say that it couldn't connect when I tried to open it. I uninstalled, reinstalled, logged back in and am back in business!


Ok I'm going to do that when iI get home.


----------



## OhioMadMan

Does not have a join date anymore. Not sure if I like that.


----------



## OhioMadMan

How do you get to your photo`s? I cann`t find mine.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

OhioMadMan said:


> Does not have a join date anymore. Not sure if I like that.


You joined: May 15, 2004

It's on your profile page


----------



## Flannel_Carp

montagc said:


> Search is probably indexing....might take a while. in the meantime use google and type "site:Ohiogamefishing.com" in the search bar along with your search terms.


Does the Google thing still work? I thought when they changed the report forums to members only that search engines would no longer be able to crawl there.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

OhioMadMan said:


> How do you get to your photo`s? I cann`t find mine.


Up at the top of any page, click on the MEDIA heading between FORUMS and COMPETITIONS.

Once there, scroll down to the ALBUMS box and the second option is YOUR ALBUMS.

Click on that to view your albums. I have not found another way to do this. I think we used to be able to access them from our own profiles. Hopefully some instructions are published.


----------



## Gottagofishn

I appreciate everyone's effort at setting this up. I'm sure it was not an easy task. And.... we'll get used to it.
(Except for my avatar.....it's blurry!)
Al


----------



## Flathead76

For some reason I keep getting kicked off when I used my Ipad.


----------



## Admin Help

Gottagofishn said:


> I appreciate everyone's effort at setting this up. I'm sure it was not an easy task. And.... we'll get used to it.
> (Except for my avatar.....it's blurry!)
> Al


I think that's because they were smaller on the old site, so the images are now stretched. If you find the image again, and re-upload a larger version, it should look better.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

not feeling it so far


----------



## PapawSmith

At my age, and older as well I'm sure, change tends to suck no matter how subtle to some. I'm not happy if I don't crap every morning at the same time so it is no wonder I'm not too thrilled with this. Like someone said earlier, in three weeks I wont even remember what the old format looked like. I believe I can overcome this technical challenge.


----------



## C J Hughes

big fish on said:


> I may be in the minority but I don't care for it.


So far I like it seems nice and easy


----------



## Shortdrift

Still trying to find how to open Private Messages. I personally do not care for the changes.


----------



## SMBHooker

Flannel, you are a one man OGF IT team. Thank you for your service in these troubled and confusing times within our most dearly held community!!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Shortdrift said:


> Still trying to find how to open Private Messages. I personally do not care for the changes.


Click on the Envelope icon to the right of your own profile picture towards the top right of your screen that is labeled CONVERSATIONS when you hover over it.


----------



## Govbarney

I like it ! much more user friendly, I think , I also like its simplicity.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

If you don't want to receive an email every time you get a new PM, go here: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/account/contact-details

And un-check the box for: *Receive email when a new conversation message is received
*
Click SAVE CHANGES at the bottom to.....save your changes.


----------



## beetlebailey

I don't like it at all


----------



## RedJada

Seems fresh. Just going to get use it. No one likes change. So far no issues here.


----------



## ron92

It will take getting use to, but hopefully the great information which it gives will continue. Ads are a pain but they do pay for this and how many would be willing to pay a fee to use this.


----------



## whjr15

Going to give it a fair shot, but so far I don't like it!!!!


----------



## CANEYEGO

Well I've often wished for a "like" feature. Some of the tongue in cheek posts/replies deserve recognition! 
* Does it tag the persons name who "liked" it? The other thing I've always wished, is to be able to enlarge the profile pic by clicking on it. I think on facebook?(which I avoid as it takes away from fishing) it opens a new window with enlarged pic. Wish we had that. TTYL


----------



## walcat

It SUCKS!!!!!!! Why did you mess with a nice site?????You screwed up bigtime!!!!!!


----------



## fishingguy

It's different, I'll learn how to use it. No biggie.


----------



## meats52

Says my account setup is 39% complete. If I upload a avatar it will be 52% complete. Anyone know what else I need to do to get to 100%?


----------



## slipsinker

OhioMadMan said:


> Does not have a join date anymore. Not sure if I like that.


just hover over user name and click, gives info


----------



## kayak1979

I love the new format!


----------



## SMBHooker

beetlebailey said:


> I don't like it at all



As a river Angler it is not in my nature to resist change. A river is a complex system of change. Every season, every storm and every trip is a new adventure in learning, experimenting and challenge. To stand still is to fight growth and accept decay. 

The new OGF platform offers new opportunities, features and security. I am excited about the new changes. In reality it is necessary really to stay functional and relevant. 

"Life is a series of natural and spontaneous changes. Don't resist them; that only creates sorrow. Let reality be reality. Let things flow naturally forward."
- Lao Tzu


----------



## jimdandy

big fish on said:


> I may be in the minority but I don't care for it.


It might be ok after I figure it all out


----------



## nooffseason

I truly believe that NO MATTER WHAT the new format looked like there would be a bunch of people complaining about it. It's really not that different, guys, you'll be used to it in a couple days. I work with software implementations for a career and no matter how much of an upgrade the software is to a workplace you have many people that don't like it. People just don't like change, period.


----------



## Flathead76

Shortdrift said:


> Still trying to find how to open Private Messages. I personally do not care for the changes.


Pm sent. Ron if your still having issues we can always mail each other letters. Im sure that the USPS could use the stamp money.


----------



## NCbassattack

Don't like it at all. Looks cheap, like a Wal Mart Tee shirt. Seems to be harder to navigate, but, that being said, guess I'll have to get used to it.
Someone once said, "If it ain't broke, someone will keep fixing it til it is." Hope this ain't the case...


----------



## SMBHooker

NCbassattack said:


> .
> Someone once said, "If it ain't broke, someone will keep fixing it til it is." Hope this ain't the case...


Actually that was government policy you just quoted!


----------



## Flathead76

Flathead76 said:


> Pm sent. Ron if your still having issues we can always mail each other letters. Im sure that the USPS could use the stamp money.


Nevermind Ron. I can not figure it out. We will have to send letters to each other. I am going on the back porch to bang some rocks together. If you hear my morris code feel free to bang back. Not like I can PM you my address.


----------



## Flathead76

Ouch that hurt. I just smashed my finger!


----------



## BILLHILLY

big fish on said:


> I may be in the minority but I don't care for it.


i don't know who laid this out, but you should hire a new man!!!


----------



## Parker78

I will reserve judgement until I've had time to look around and get to familiarize myself with the new look.


----------



## ShakeDown

NCbassattack said:


> Don't like it at all. Looks cheap, like a Wal Mart Tee shirt. Seems to be harder to navigate, but, that being said, guess I'll have to get used to it.
> Someone once said, "If it ain't broke, someone will keep fixing it til it is." Hope this ain't the case...


Dunno how many times I gotta say it, but yes...it was broke and therefore needed fixing.


----------



## ress

ShakeDown said:


> Dunno how many times I gotta say it, but yes...it was broke and therefore needed fixing.


Man not a good change for me. I don't like change. But I do like things fixed that are broken so it will take time to adjust. My wife says I spend too much time on OGF, just wait till she times me trying to figure this new format out!


----------



## seasick Steve

slow on my ipad. real slow. keeps throwing me off. quote button doesnt respond.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

We are here guys, and I'm assuming we are not going back no matter what. Make the most of it.

"OMFG!!!1!1!!! i DON:T liek changes cause I'm old or stubborn" isn't adding anything good to the situation. 

You'll get used to it, so get used to it.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

seasick Steve said:


> slow on my ipad. real slow. keeps throwing me off. quote button doesnt respond.


Start here:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/official-site-migration-technical-issues-thread.279135/


----------



## papaperch

Sorry I don't like the new. Saying that I must like it. Is like a general telling his troops " MORALE WILL IMPROVE "

In the end the only one convinced is the general.


----------



## viper1

To old for these new bells and whistles! Didnt like the old format but even it was better then this one.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

ShakeDown said:


> Dunno how many times I gotta say it, but yes...it was broke and therefore needed fixing.


So ShakeDown, if I'm hearing you correctly, it was broke?  wacka wacka 

I like the new "green radar button", that tells people are online and not working.


----------



## normd

How do you sort in a forum so that the latest post appears?


----------



## Just Fishin'

People, relax! This is just hours old and I'm sure not many have been on the new site that much yet. Let's give it a try and accept a little change in our lives.. lol


----------



## buckeyebowman

After reading the first page of crying and complaining, I skipped to the end. When I joined this forum a few years back it was "new" to me, and I had to get used to it. Now it looks different and I'll get used to it. Suppose I may have to learn a few new things, but if you're not learning something every day, that means you're dead. I'm just glad it's back up and running. I've been on other sites where the relaunch was an absolute disaster!


----------



## perchpack

It's fugly. And that's being generous.


----------



## nixmkt

The "Similar Threads" box is kind of amusing. Wonder what logic is used to choose the threads listed as similar, especially for a thread like this one?


----------



## ShakeDown

Montag yes that will be an option. 

What was broke...main thing we're photos. Inserting, resizing and just general uploading. The photo platform we had was terrible and their support was worse.

The forum software (vbulletin) was the security equivalent of swiss cheese. Can't even begin to tell you how many hack attempts have been made on ogf over the years...and a few were quite successful. Running a known hackable platform just draws em in. Back in the day vb was the stuff but the stability and issues they have with release to release is pretty nuts. It showed it's age when trying to get it to work with our droid/iPhone apps.


Was I wild about it when it was first presented to me? Oh hell no. You gotta understand the design and layout that was scrapped for this was primarily my work...from 11 years ago. After using it for a bit prior to the upgrade, yeah it grew on me. Still sad to see my design from 11 years ago go, but hell it was inevitable and the original design was exactly award winning either 

Something that you guys aren't aware of for the most part, is I'm the one that answers and manages our email box. I'd have atleast 5 to 20 a day for the past several years...most of which are guys having problems registering (forgotten passwords were second). We had to lock the old site down extremely tight to thwart out daily hack attempts and the result was in kept hackers and legit members out. It was a real pisser.

I'm not a huge fan of change myself and it only gets worse as I age. Then again, my truck is easier to maintain than a horse, so I've learned to embrace it.


----------



## Joyo

JShort said:


> I never like when websites are changed, but it has to happen and eventually I always get used to it. Not a big deal to me, it just takes some time to get used to the new look


Same here


----------



## OhioMadMan

Flannel_Carp said:


> Up at the top of any page, click on the MEDIA heading between FORUMS and COMPETITIONS.
> 
> Once there, scroll down to the ALBUMS box and the second option is YOUR ALBUMS.
> 
> Click on that to view your albums. I have not found another way to do this. I think we used to be able to access them from our own profiles. Hopefully some instructions are published.


I went to that and it said no album created.

I searched my screen name and got nothing.

Anybody else lose their pics ?


----------



## ShakeDown

They might not be done importing. Posts took almost 24 hours...photos should take even longer


----------



## Javelin389T

Two strikes.

First was to require a log in to view reports.Second strike,this forum update.


----------



## CMG_Chelsea

ShakeDown said:


> They might not be done importing. Posts took almost 24 hours...photos should take even longer


Yeap albums and photopost stuff just got done importing and now we need to rebuild all the caches.


----------



## CMG_Chelsea

montagc said:


> Sorry for the duplicates, got an error a couple times. Didn't we have a delete button on the old site?


What was the error?


----------



## FishThis

big fish on said:


> I may be in the minority but I don't care for it.



Nope, horrible viewing based on the previous format . Not as open and easily accessible to all forum discussions.


----------



## crittergitter

So, according to my notifications I got 5 awards yesterday. Yay me!!!


----------



## crittergitter

Um, where did my post go? Also, it seems I got 9 trophies. Woohoo!


----------



## BILLHILLY

ShakeDown said:


> There's no classic mode...this is what we have from this point forward. Can't please everyone but we hope that in time you'll adjust and appreciate the improvements.


doesn't sound like your pleasing anyone!


----------



## Snakecharmer

crittergitter said:


> Um, where did my post go? Also, it seems I got 9 trophies. Woohoo!


And you're a Master Angler!

Anybody know how to PM one on the 46 Robots that are online with us?

I'm pleased with the site!


----------



## buckzye11

To use the most overused saying ever... It is what it is. Guess I'll get used to it.


----------



## fishdealer04

I loved the old site and I am sure once I get used to this format I will love it just the same. It is going to take some time to get used to it but there was a reason for the change and hopefully any issues they had in the past have been fixed.


----------



## K gonefishin

You guys sound like a bunch of old ladies who got their bingo time changed. Change is good,more functionality is good. We will all get used to it in no time and the old site will soon be a distant memory.


----------



## freyedknot

big fish on said:


> I may be in the minority but I don DITTO


----------



## papaperch

There was a prisoner whose testicles were lashed to an anvil. Every hour upon the hour a guard would rap the poor man where he was tied with a 3 pound ballpeen hammer. After months of this torture he heard rumors that his hellish punishment was going to change.

Great he thought what could be worse than this, change is a GOOD thing. Precisely upon midnight the next night. A brand new guard showed up carrying a 10 pound sledge.


----------



## deltaoscar

How do I redeem my trophy points?

I'd like a hat and a t-shirt.

Thank you.


----------



## davycrockett

Search function doesnt work.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Javelin389T said:


> Two strikes.
> 
> First was to require a log in to view reports.Second strike,this forum update.


You're just one fish in the barrel, OGF would continue on just fine after your third strike.


----------



## Bcarter

I like it so far haven't tried uploading pics yet but everything else seems good not that hard to navagate


----------



## G.lock

I see nothing wrong with pointing out short coming of the new update, how are things going to get improved if the powers that be don't know what is not working? To blindly accept something at face value will short change the site more than constructive criticism.
I now see the edit button, yea, maybe, was it always there?


----------



## weekend angler

meats52 said:


> Says my account setup is 39% complete. If I upload a avatar it will be 52% complete. Anyone know what else I need to do to get to 100%?


After I uploaded my avatar I had to verify my email address then introduce myself and I was at 100%


----------



## James F

Going to take some time to get used to this.


----------



## capnjohn

Sorry guys but you really screwed up this site. I'm outta here


----------



## James F

crappiefish said:


> how do you logout cant find a button to do so.


I'm guessing you just stay logged in?


----------



## look111

I too like it. Took some time to figure some things out but i'm happy now. If we can still share info and pictures and the changes make the site more secure it's all good.


----------



## meats52

weekend angler said:


> After I uploaded my avatar I had to verify my email address then introduce myself and I was at 100%


 Thanks for the help. I introduced myself and it went to 52%. I'll have to verify my email address and upload a avatar.


----------



## FlashGordon

Flannel_Carp said:


> maybe offering up a sizeable monetary donation to this free-to-join forum that would cover the costs.





Flannel_Carp said:


> "OMFG!!!1!1!!! i DON:T liek changes cause I'm old or stubborn" isn't adding anything good to the situation.
> You'll get used to it, so get used to it.





Flannel_Carp said:


> You're just one fish in the barrel, OGF would continue on just fine after your third strike.


I was trying to figure out what your deal is, going off on people complaining about the new site and suddenly it all made sense.










Should have known....


----------



## Bassbme

Initial impressions of the new format ...... there's a different feel to the site that has nothing to do with the way it operates. Definitely a Facebook feel to it. 

It seems like some of the features are more user friendly, while others are less user friendly. I'll get used to how it works. But I'll never be a fan of the Facebook feel it has.


----------



## slimdaddy45

Change is always hard to get use to but once everybody learns the site it will be better just takes time


----------



## FlashGordon

Bassbme said:


> Initial impressions of the new format ...... there's a different feel to the site that has nothing to do with the way it operates. Definitely a Facebook feel to it.


Yes this is exactly how I feel. The functionality is the same, but I hate how far the comments are spread out. I can't even see more than 2 people's comments at a time. There's so much unused, wasted space on the new format.

Also, the new site is super stalker-like with the green pings that show when you're online and how it's trying to get you to link your OGF account to a Facebook, Google, or Tiwtter account.


----------



## Blue Pike

A little bit different than the old setup. I like the fact that it’s still free.


----------



## hooklinesinker

wow this is a awful setup....where do I find the old Market Place?


----------



## claytonhaske

Not a fan!!!! I don't like it!!!!!


----------



## riverpounder

There's gonna be a lot of people just never go back to this place ,,,,they liked that old feel ,,,we just get used to it ,,,I'm totally confused though lol lol


----------



## Fishingisfun

thanks OGF administrators for all your hard work, happy to see the site back up. I'm reading posts and added one myself. The post with photos looked better so once I find and learn what I need to know it all will be good. We all make changes ourselves that effects out daily lives. Good changes are, the latest smart phone, New fish finders, boats with new features like that new fangled thing the electric trolling motor that seems to send us in the wrong direction all the time. We got used to having a TM and would not think we could fish without one. I believe some would have keep their rotory phone if they could have before being forced to use a touch tone. I missed logging in while the site was being updated. I Read the tech issue thread and found some interesting information that answered some future questions for me. I'm sure once I learn the new features I will appreciate the upgrade more. All of us Old timers that are not very tech savvy will struggle some but we have lived through changes all of our lives. Our other choice is to gather at the local McD's with the oldsters and hope to catch some new fishing info there.


----------



## Big Joshy

FlashGordon said:


> . I hate how far the comments are spread out. I can't even see more than 2 people's comments at a time. There's so much unused, wasted space on the new format.


exactly, I keep looking for a way to shrink the giant reply boxes down!


----------



## Skippy

Just an old dog but I THINK I figured out how to get into my PM's and even type one out...... "NOW",,,,,,, wheres the send button????????????


----------



## 2120Tom

Big Joshy said:


> exactly, I keep looking for a way to shrink the giant reply boxes down!


Gonna take some getting used too........change is tough ! especially for us older fellows.


----------



## zaraspook

Thanks for update to new format, OGF! Like others I'm struggling to discover how to do stuff for now but long term, once we geezers adjust to procedures and added capabilities, this will be AWESOME!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

The time of postings are off. Its saying that this posting is 12 am for some reason


----------



## FAB

The only negative I have so far is some of the smaller links and menus are hard for my old worn out glasses to decipher in that very light color on white background, other than that, piece of cake, good job.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

FlashGordon said:


> I was trying to figure out what your deal is, going off on people complaining about the new site and suddenly it all made sense.
> 
> 
> Should have known....


I apologize, but I have been in the position the site staff has many times. Shakedown listed a few very good reasons for the migration and it is obvious that we will not be going back to vBulletin. Posting "I don't like it" does nothing at this point. I understand it can be frustrating, but asking questions and working in the technical issues thread is everyone's best option to move forward, not simply throwing out childish complaints and threats. I love this community and want to help, please understand the frustration.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

FAB said:


> The only negative I have so far is some of the smaller links and menus are hard for my old worn out glasses to decipher in that very light color on white background, other than that, piece of cake, good job.


While in a web browser, if you hold the CTRL key on your keyboard and scroll up/down on your mouse wheel (or hit the +/- keys) you can increase/decrease the zoom view, which may help for now.


----------



## Flathead76

Flannel_Carp said:


> You're just one fish in the barrel, OGF would continue on just fine after your third strike.


Comments like this is why there should be a dislike button. Thats what OGF really needs are members who actually contribute to get frustrated and leave. There are plenty of people on here that if they wanted facebook they would sign up for facebook. Give it a rest dude.


----------



## FAB

Flannel_Carp said:


> While in a web browser, if you hold the CTRL key on your keyboard and scroll up/down on your mouse wheel (or hit the +/- keys) you can increase/decrease the zoom view, which may help for now.


Thanks for that tip, knew about the zoom but the light colors are the main problem, They do change of course as you hover but finding them first is my challenge. Getting harder to tie on a midge also. LOL.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Flathead76 said:


> Comments like this is why there should be a dislike button. Thats what OGF really needs are members who actually contribute to get frustrated and leave. There are plenty of people on here that if they wanted facebook they would sign up for facebook. Give it a rest dude.


Don't see how my post was any worse than the comment it was a response to, but I am sorry to offend. You are right this isn't Facebook, I will try to actually contribute. Tight lines man.


----------



## monsterKAT11

Geeze man, as a user of this site I would implore all the captain butt-hurts to leave, so my eyes can stop burning from all the complaining and whining. Leave it to the internet to have pages of people complaining about something that's FREE to use.


----------



## Perch

I'm Here !!!!!

( just to ley ya'll know)


----------



## OSUdaddy

I don't care for it but will get used to it.


----------



## ML1187

deltaoscar said:


> How do I redeem my trophy points?
> 
> I'd like a hat and a t-shirt.
> 
> Thank you.


I second this sir!!!!!!


----------



## tomfoolery

big fish on said:


> I may be in the minority but I don't care for it.


 I agree! What a mess.


----------



## Perch

All change is accepted with time.

Maybe some don't care for it but as it's been pointed out numerous times the change was needed to avoid hackers, etc.

This is no FB, comparisons as such are puzzling to me personally.

Give it a chance and all will be cool , and probably better.

Still FREE, which is a great thing

Anyone ever been upgraded to a new operating system or MRP system at work?

This is a breeze compared to those types of changes.


----------



## polebender

My favorite past time is working on and solving crosswords, sudokus, and cryptoquotes. I find them challenging, yet rewarding. Taking the journey through this new format feels right in line with the same challenges. And I'm enjoying going through every category one by one to figure out exactly what each has to offer. It's new, it's challenging, but enjoyable! IMO. Oh yeah...and I'm an old fart too! Lol!


----------



## USMC_Galloway

I like the new look, its clean, and the lay out is more or less like other sites out there now days. 

One question, I used to have threads reversed, ( the OP was the last entry and the oldest was at the top of the page). Is that functionality gone?


----------



## ShakeDown

USMC...looking into that now, but I'm not seeing any settings that would accommodate that jumping out at me. I'll let you know.


----------



## fishingful

Took me about 15 min to figure out the new sight. I am glad the sides have been darkened it was hurting my eyes. Other than that I think its more user friendly and I have more options.

I love how people are crying about it. If you don't like it then visit another fishing reports forum. Simple as that. Your not going to change it. So live with it or move on.


----------



## Fishingisfun

Skippy said:


> Just an old dog but I THINK I figured out how to get into my PM's and even type one out...... "NOW",,,,,,, wheres the send button????????????


You found the PM's! help this old dog find the way to the PM's and maybe two old dogs together can find the send button.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Fishingisfun said:


> You found the PM's! help this old dog find the way to the PM's and maybe two old dogs together can find the send button.


Sent you a test PM. You should get a red notification in the Conversations envelope to the right of your own avatar in the top right of any page!


----------



## snag

Flannel_Carp said:


> Sent you a test PM. You should get a red notification in the Conversations envelope to the right of your own avatar in the top right of any page!


----------



## snag

I like the new set up, had a few qlitches at the start but have figured it out, and so far so good..


----------



## ress

snag said:


> I like the new set up, had a few qlitches at the start but have figured it out, and so far so good..


F. Carp: To each his own. If I want to complain I can. Thanks!


----------



## Recondo37

Things happen, things change...just gonna take some getting use to is all. We will figure it out I am sure. I do like the like option...


----------



## EStrong

Seems ok so far, like with any upgrade it might take a little getting use to the new way to do things. Other than that ok for now. I'm still looking around the site checking it out.

E...


----------



## Sculpin67

I don't like it either... The font is way too big. I can only see one or two posts on the screen..


----------



## polebender

USMC_Galloway said:


> I like the new look, its clean, and the lay out is more or less like other sites out there now days.
> 
> One question, I used to have threads reversed, ( the OP was the last entry and the oldest was at the top of the page). Is that functionality gone?


I preferred mine set up that way in the old format too. But after using this for a while I realized that when you go back to a thread later it takes you to the newest unread reply, which is indicated by a green new box up in the right hand corner, so you don't have to go through the whole thread again. If it's the first time that you've opened a thread, then it will take you to the OP's post.


----------



## seasick Steve

Flannel_Carp said:


> Start here:
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/official-site-migration-technical-issues-thread.279135/



thanks for the technical support. don't know what we would do without you.


----------



## ShaneR

Don't like!


----------



## backlashed

big fish on said:


> I may be in the minority but I don't care for it.


Don't care for it? Thats mild, it's stinks! I don't like the new interface, my links are all gone, I it's like starting all over again. It lags too like it's the 90's again.


----------



## c. j. stone

Deleted the old app on my mini, went to Apple/ITunes App Store and found OHub Campfire but [email protected]$&? If I can figure how to "buy" it/upload it! Any advice? Thx


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

After a few days of using it, I can say that im still half and half on it. I am not the biggest fan of change, and I was forced touse a different phone for awhile. It barely worked on that phone. Now that I have my old one back, it performs perfectly. Im more used to the old layout and something about it being gone does bother me. BUT on the upside, I dont seem to have the issue of suddenly typing into random spots on my posts (a annoying issue that made it difficult to post multiple pictures and quote anyone) and picture posting is now much faster and simpler.
and I just fixed my avatar finally. That scores it even more points!


----------



## hardwaterfan

1. i dont like being absolutely bombarded with ads. four ads in this screenshot for just a few lines of text is ridiculous. theres a limit to how many ads a person can stand to be hit with.

2. the site is slow and choppy.

3. as others have said, everything is too spread out.

4. where is my location?

5. i dont like the "LIKE". its stupid. this isnt a popularity contest.

6. i dont use facebook for a reason and this has that goofy/spammy/lets all like each other and sing kumbayah facebook feel to it now.

these are not complaints, just a few observations. with respect to the owners/mods/and my fellow members.

i do appreciate the security upgrade though, i caught that virus from this site last novemeber or whatever it was. had to wipe my computer.


----------



## hooklinesinker

could someone tell me where to find the Market place page?


----------



## nixmkt

hooklinesinker said:


> could someone tell me where to find the Market place page?


Should be in the main forum index but here's a link: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/ogf-marketplace.14/


----------



## shwookie

New forum doesn't seem to user friendly. Kind of defeats the purpose. It also looks like the fonts were made for people who can't see ****.


----------



## ShakeDown

Hardwater...i liked your post just because buddy  

As far as the choppy goes that should dwindle. 11 years of content is taking forever to migrate.

The ad stuff is being reworked to an extent as well. I know the ad blocking the login was quite the pisser...stuff just takes a bit to get dialed in.

Appreciate the feedback tho...i can respect a guy who says something more in depth than "it sucks"


----------



## Sluggo

I don't like it either.....I will still use it but I prefer the old format. Just my 2 cents. The lagging is extremely irritating.


----------



## LenB

I hate this new format


----------



## MIGHTY

I'll give the new set up a shot. I had a bad day Thursday and when I got into bed that night I decided to get on OGF and look around. That was the first time I saw the new layout so I screwed around for about 5 minutes then just went to sleep. I couldn't get it to work at all last night. Liked the old one way better but it is what it is.


----------



## yonderfishin

I dont like the new format , not that it means anything just being honest. Not sure I will get used to it , more likely to visit the site less just for the fact that its less enjoyable and have to scroll through more pages to see less information. I dont mean to sound so negative since I appreciate this site a lot , but it is what it is.


----------



## backlashed

Sculpin67 said:


> I don't like it either... The font is way too big. I can only see one or two posts on the screen..


That's funny, mine is way to small, it's like 6 point type. This is feeling like Goldilocks.


----------



## hardwaterfan

ShakeDown said:


> Hardwater...i liked your post just because buddy


FINE...take that sir!

one other thing, i liked it better when the site would automatically mark all threads as read every time i check in. it was automatic. im not sure exactly how it worked but is there a setting for that? ive seen it both ways on different sites but i like it better the old way. cause im old and i dont like change. lol.

seriously though i liked that better because then i can see easier where i left off from my last visit.


----------



## nixmkt

hardwaterfan said:


> ... one other thing, i liked it better when the site would automatically mark all threads as read every time i check in. it was automatic. im not sure exactly how it worked but is there a setting for that? ive seen it both ways on different sites but i like it better the old way. cause im old and i dont like change. lol.
> 
> seriously though i liked that better because then i can see easier where i left off from my last visit.



Does that automatic for me but indirectly. Threads read change from blue to black in the Section index. When a new post is made it changes that thread back to blue, then takes me to the first post haven't read yet when click on that thread.


----------



## acklac7

Can't stand the new format either, however after reading shakedowns posts I can see why it needed to be done.

That said the ads in posts (when viewed from a mobile browser) have to go. Seriously, they are so annoying/bothersome I don't even bother to check ogf from my phone. Absolutely cannot stand it. I thought registered users didn't see ads in threads?

Also another huge concern for me is the following:










When you click on the link it takes you to this page http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/account/upgrades, which says something about account upgrades being available for PURCHASE. Outdoorhub isn't seriously contemplating charging a fee for ad-free browsing/memberships are they? Do they not realize the last site we all came from went south because the owner started charging fee's?


----------



## acklac7

FlashGordon said:


> Yes this is exactly how I feel. The functionality is the same, but I hate how far the comments are spread out. I can't even see more than 2 people's comments at a time. _*There's so much unused, wasted space on the new format.*_
> .


Agree 100%. Just wasted space all over the entire site, gets annoying, fast.

I really hope OHUB pays attention to our concerns/issues/feedback or I could see this place heading south in a hurry.


----------



## ShakeDown

Yes they are eventually and from what I'm told a paid membership will come with other benefits (higher pm limit, etc.)

But to compare that to the gfo that charged for membership period, is crazy. Ogf and it's content and membership will remain free. No one is forcing anyone to pay for anything...it's an option. Fact is most of their sites have been operating like that for years and quite successfully.


----------



## acklac7

ShakeDown said:


> Yes they are eventually and from what I'm told a paid membership will come with other benefits (higher pm limit, etc.)
> 
> But to compare that to the gfo that charged for membership period, is crazy. Ogf and it's content and membership will remain free. No one is forcing anyone to pay for anything...it's an option. Fact is most of their sites have been operating like that for years and quite successfully.


Thats fine and dandy for other sites, but good luck with OGF. Charging users for things we used to have for free is BS. We went from registered users seeing zero ads in posts to now seeing multiple, annoying ads at every turn. They're seeming placed on purpose to drive the user to the brink of insanity, or buy a "premium membership".

As I said before they are so annoying I refuse to check OGF from a phone. And im not going to pay for something (ad-free threads) that was offered for free since day 1.

I truly love this place but I can see the beginning of the end in sight.


----------



## acklac7

The way I see it is this; our (active members) participation and contribution to this site is what keeps it running. It's been the reason for success since day one. Now they want to charge members a fee so they can be less annoyed when providing the site the fuel that it runs on?

Annoying and taxing your core customer base is one hell of a Business Model.


----------



## GlennD

deerfarmer said:


> He is some of the issues I ran into. If you had the old site saved as a favorite and you click the on it it doesn't take you to the new forums. Also I had to reinstall app on phone. So I'm sure there are still lots of people still getting the message the site is down of upgrades.


Yes I wondered what I had to do to get this back and running on my phone. All I can get is the Chevrolet pop up ads. I will try reloading the app.


----------



## ShakeDown

Glenn what page did you have bookmarked? The old forum (listing all forums, OhioGameFishing.com/community) should have a redirect on it pointing it to ohiogamefishing.com.


----------



## ShakeDown

Acklac you're right member contribution and activity is what gives us a site. However there are costs associated with that activity that need to be covered via ad revenue. That annoys me as much as it does you as I've never been a fan of ads in my face, but they are a necessary. There isn't a forum site alive with this kind of traffic that is cheap to run, and doesn't make their revenue off ads, premium memberships or a combo of both. Also, the advertising gives local businesses in the outdoors/fishing industry support that would otherwise would not be cost effective.

Again, there will be no loss of content or accessibility if someone doesn't want to sign up for a premium membership.

As for the app, where are you seeing ads that make it too cumbersome to use? I see the big Chevy ad at launch (one per session) then one banner ad per thread. That's been like that since 2012. Am I missing something?


----------



## Bimmer

Way too social media for me...


----------



## Dovans

I did not care for the update, but, I really do not mind it now that I've used it. As someone else said, this is free. So love it or leave it.


----------



## nixmkt

ShakeDown said:


> ... As for the app, where are you seeing ads that make it too cumbersome to use? I see the big Chevy ad at launch (one per session) then one banner ad per thread. That's been like that since 2012. Am I missing something?


Along with the banner ad at the top of each thread page and another one at the bottom, there's also now another banner ad within both the first and second posts/messages on each page.


----------



## buckeyebowman

I'm reading all these posts about "lagging" and intrusive ads, and I'm feeling like I'm in an alternative reality! I'm experiencing none of these things. But it occurred to me that maybe the folks complaining are accessing the site on a mobile device. I don't own a mobile device, so I'm at home on my desktop.

The site was kinda slow the first day the new format was unveiled. Since then it's actually been faster for me. As far as ads go, there are a bunch of them at the top of a page, and one "insert" ad in the first post, but other than that, that's pretty much it! No more intrusive than the old format. And, as ShakeDown pointed out, without them I'd have never known about Big Joshy swimbaits! If you want an ad free site, well, good luck with that. Remember when cable TV was promised to be "ad free"? Yeah, right! How long did that last?

If you don't have ads from "general" advertisers, you'll have them from the site host. Either that or you pay for a membership! I've gone searching for knowledge or advice on the internet, only to Google up a website that wanted money just to lurk on their forums!

And, I was a member of a web forum that changed formats, and it was an absolute disaster! Compared to that, this change has been relatively painless.

EDIT: Nixmkt, I read your post and scrolled to the top of the page. There is NO banner ad between or within the first and second posts! There is a banner, or what I described as an "insert" ad in the first post only! Again, maybe this is the difference between mobile devices and desktops. BTW, I have no ad cancelling software loaded.


----------



## Salmonid

sorry I hate it too, my iphone app, I cant figure out hardly at all and the Desktop version is Waaay too busy, all I want to do is log in, click for all unread posts and have a list show up, how freaking hard is that? LOL Im all about change but it has to make sense...don't get me started on all the banners and wasted space on the screens filled with unusable information, Just my opinion though...

Salmonid


----------



## nixmkt

buckeyebowman said:


> EDIT: Nixmkt, I read your post and scrolled to the top of the page. There is NO banner ad between or within the first and second posts! There is a banner, or what I described as an "insert" ad in the first post only! Again, maybe this is the difference between mobile devices and desktops. BTW, I have no ad cancelling software loaded.


Understand that ads are necessary and just something we have to put up with w/o subscriptions. Accessing from desktop too, no mobile. Here's what is showing for me at the top of this page:


----------



## ShakeDown

Nix...yeah that's standard. Acklac was talking about the mobile app which is much cleaner. Just trying to figure out what he's seeing


----------



## Dovans

polebender said:


> , IMO. Oh yeah...and I'm an old fart too! Lol!


I can confirm this.


----------



## polebender

nixmkt said:


> Understand that ads are necessary and just something we have to put up with w/o subscriptions. Accessing from desktop too, no mobile. Here's what is showing for me at the top of this page:
> 
> View attachment 185131


That's all I have is mobile devices. No desktop. I don't have any of the ads other than in the first post, or problems that others are talking about, with my phone or tablet. Everything seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## Flathead76

The only way I would pay is to get the old format back.


ShakeDown said:


> Yes they are eventually and from what I'm told a paid membership will come with other benefits (higher pm limit, etc.)
> 
> But to compare that to the gfo that charged for membership period, is crazy. Ogf and it's content and membership will remain free. No one is forcing anyone to pay for anything...it's an option. Fact is most of their sites have been operating like that for years and quite successfully.


----------



## nixmkt

ShakeDown said:


> Yes they are eventually and from what I'm told a paid membership will come with other benefits (higher pm limit, etc.)
> 
> But to compare that to the gfo that charged for membership period, is crazy. Ogf and it's content and membership will remain free. No one is forcing anyone to pay for anything...it's an option. Fact is most of their sites have been operating like that for years and quite successfully.





ShakeDown said:


> Acklac you're right member contribution and activity is what gives us a site. However there are costs associated with that activity that need to be covered via ad revenue. That annoys me as much as it does you as I've never been a fan of ads in my face, but they are a necessary. There isn't a forum site alive with this kind of traffic that is cheap to run, and doesn't make their revenue off ads, premium memberships or a combo of both. Also, the advertising gives local businesses in the outdoors/fishing industry support that would otherwise would not be cost effective.
> 
> Again, there will be no loss of content or accessibility if someone doesn't want to sign up for a premium membership. ...



Realize that you are just the messenger Shakedown, but have to at least partially agree with Acklac7 about the ads. While I do understand that there are costs with running a site and ads are necessary to keep the site free, strategically placing more and more of the ads with the express purpose of trying to annoy people into paying for a premium membership is not. Rather than giving local outdoors/fishing industry businesses support, when placed to annoy members to pay for premium memberships their ads encourage people to patronize other outdoors/fishing industry businesses that don’t purposely antagonize their potential customers like that. Doesn’t seem cost effective for the local businesses paying for the ads.

Relating to the previous gfo outcome does appear to be somewhat reasonable. Although members may not be going to be forced to pay for anything, seems likely that ever increasing numbers will become more and more fed up with the purposely annoying, participate less and less, and eventually just quit the site. Apparently though, enough members do pay the premium for the reduced annoyance on other sites to keep that business model profitable.



.


----------



## Lewis

Anyone else having the problem of "new posts" not refreshing???? Seems it always shows thousands of new posts. Also when I make a new post, it does not go to the top of the new post list???


----------



## PapawSmith

Lewis said:


> Anyone else having the problem of "new posts" not refreshing???? Seems it always shows thousands of new posts. Also when I make a new post, it does not go to the top of the new post list???


Same thing here, it currently shows over 16,000 new posts and when I post this reply it will disappear from me until someone else comments on it. I will only see this thread if I go to the Lounge Forum.


----------



## Carver

I don't have a problem with the change. It seems to be smoother and quicker than the old one and most of all it is more secure and up to date. I realize there are costs associated with web sites and ads are a necessity and sometimes they are informative. Now can you improve the fishing ??


----------



## EnonEye

backlashed said:


> That's funny, mine is way to small, it's like 6 point type. This is feeling like Goldilocks.


Go to Tools and set your computer zoom at 150%.... I can see I can see!


----------



## buckzye11

After a few days of playing around here it's really not that overwhelming as I first thought.
The only thing I have a problem with is like others said... The red boxes that say I haven't read 16000 posts and the red media box keeps growing even if media is looked at.
Once i figured out how to put pics in my album, made the site way easier... Don't have to worry about shrinking down files if they are in your album.
The like button is ok imo... Instead of commenting, "nice fish man", I'll just like the post and say something if I'm compelled.
Anyway, it's growing on me... Others that still don't like it should give it a chance... Not too hard once you get down the basics.


----------



## AlanC

The transition went smoother than any site that I've watched switch software. The format looks good and I think it runs quicker. And ads don't bother me cause I block em...


----------



## Clark43130

Search function still is not working. Other than that it appears to be pretty good. I'll get used to it.


----------



## CMG_Chelsea

buckzye11 said:


> After a few days of playing around here it's really not that overwhelming as I first thought.
> The only thing I have a problem with is like others said... The red boxes that say I haven't read 16000 posts and the red media box keeps growing even if media is looked at.
> Once i figured out how to put pics in my album, made the site way easier... Don't have to worry about shrinking down files if they are in your album.
> The like button is ok imo... Instead of commenting, "nice fish man", I'll just like the post and say something if I'm compelled.
> Anyway, it's growing on me... Others that still don't like it should give it a chance... Not too hard once you get down the basics.


You need to mark forums as read using the link towards the upper top left and correspondingly mark "media viewed" toward the top left when on the media page.


----------



## CMG_Chelsea

Clark43130 said:


> Search function still is not working. Other than that it appears to be pretty good. I'll get used to it.


Search forum does work and probably better than the old software. You may wish to uncheck the boxes next to 

 Search this thread only
 Search this forum only
To get more complete results.


----------



## CMG_Chelsea

AlanC said:


> The transition went smoother than any site that I've watched switch software. The format looks good and I think it runs quicker. And ads don't bother me cause I block em...


Thanks for that. We do our best to limit downtime and to import everything in full fidelity.


----------



## Clark43130

SteveH said:


> Search forum does work and probably better than the old software. You may wish to uncheck the boxes next to
> 
> Search this thread only
> Search this forum only
> To get more complete results.



I'm not so sure...

Run a search for "germantown". You'll get 3 results. Those in SW Ohio know that you should receive dozens of results for that search. Another example...If I just run a search for "twin", it returns dozens of results...but now you must sift through boating threads, hunting threads, etc when you might only care about results in a particular forum. That makes it rather hard to find what you're looking for.

Not trying to be difficult, just trying to help work through some bugs. I've been playing around with the search function since the new site was rolled out and it has some serious issues.


----------



## Clark43130

SteveH said:


> Search forum does work and probably better than the old software. You may wish to uncheck the boxes next to
> 
> Search this thread only
> Search this forum only
> To get more complete results.



To clarify further, this only is an issue(the searching across multiple threads is still a pain) when trying to pull up results from BEFORE the new forum went online. Searching appears to work fine when looking for results from with the last week, anything before that is VERY sparse.


----------



## CMG_Chelsea

Clark43130 said:


> I'm not so sure...
> 
> Run a search for "germantown". You'll get 3 results. Those in SW Ohio know that you should receive dozens of results for that search. Another example...If I just run a search for "twin", it returns dozens of results...but now you must sift through boating threads, hunting threads, etc when you might only care about results in a particular forum. That makes it rather hard to find what you're looking for.
> 
> Not trying to be difficult, just trying to help work through some bugs. I've been playing around with the search function since the new site was rolled out and it has some serious issues.


Let me try rebuilding the search index....


----------



## buckeyebowman

nixmkt said:


> Understand that ads are necessary and just something we have to put up with w/o subscriptions. Accessing from desktop too, no mobile. Here's what is showing for me at the top of this page:
> 
> View attachment 185131


Wow nix, that is weird! When I looked at the image you attached I went right back up to the top of the page to look again thinking maybe I missed something. Saw the ad in backlashed's post, but for me there is no ad in hardwaterfan's post! Strange! I don't understand it either!


----------



## LenB

OK, I still hate the new format. Go ahead, make fun of me for hating change.


----------



## nixmkt

buckeyebowman said:


> Wow nix, that is weird! When I looked at the image you attached I went right back up to the top of the page to look again thinking maybe I missed something. Saw the ad in backlashed's post, but for me there is no ad in hardwaterfan's post! Strange! I don't understand it either!


Does seem inconsistent. Several pages looked at tonight have had the ad in the second post but none in the first while others have had them in both. Maybe its timing or the browser. Not a computer guru.


----------



## DL07

I agree I can't stand this new format! Bring back the old.


----------



## rattlin jones

big fish on said:


> I may be in the minority but I don't care for it.


I don't like it


----------



## Lundy

I'm an older guy, somewhat resistant to change, someone has moved my cheese and it is tough to adjust.

That said, it is here, it is not going anywhere, This new platform will be coming to other sites near you soon, I might as well just adjust and learn how to navigate and use this. This old dog just needs to learn some new tricks, it is not that big a deal, I'll still be able to go to work tomorrow


----------



## buckzye11

SteveH said:


> You need to mark forums as read using the link towards the upper top left and correspondingly mark "media viewed" toward the top left when on the media page.


ok thanks! took care of that


----------



## KPI

Lot easier to navigate on mobile device I like it no problem change is good


----------



## buckeyebowman

AlanC said:


> The transition went smoother than any site that I've watched switch software. The format looks good and I think it runs quicker. And ads don't bother me cause I block em...


True that! I was a member of one forum that switched software and it was an absolute disaster! And, it never got fixed! This was a piece of cake. As far as ads go I don't block them, I simply ignore them! Some of the folks griping about "all the ads" need a reality check! There are no more now than there were with the old format!


----------



## testman

Clark43130 said:


> I'm not so sure...
> 
> Run a search for "germantown". You'll get 3 results. Those in SW Ohio know that you should receive dozens of results for that search. Another example...If I just run a search for "twin", it returns dozens of results...but now you must sift through boating threads, hunting threads, etc when you might only care about results in a particular forum. That makes it rather hard to find what you're looking for.
> 
> Not trying to be difficult, just trying to help work through some bugs. I've been playing around with the search function since the new site was rolled out and it has some serious issues.


Please check this again now.


----------



## ONE-SHORT

big fish on said:


> I may be in the minority but I don't care for it.


I hate it!!!!


----------



## STEVEY

What a cluster. Wouldn't it be nice to see a thread for each body of water so you don't have to look through 10 pages of BS before you find what your looking for. Name one Kiser and everyone post Kiser info in that thread. Same with C.J., Cowan etc. There is tons of other info out there and use other threads for these but at least get the lakes and rivers together so we have a chance to share information.


----------



## Gone Wishin

I don't mind the new format. Change is good.


----------



## crappiedude

The site's got a different look & it's got a different feel but after a few days it seems like the same old OGF to me.


----------



## Gone Wishin

STEVEY said:


> What a cluster. Wouldn't it be nice to see a thread for each body of water so you don't have to look through 10 pages of BS before you find what your looking for. Name one Kiser and everyone post Kiser info in that thread. Same with C.J., Cowan etc. There is tons of other info out there and use other threads for these but at least get the lakes and rivers together so we have a chance to share information.


Use the search feature to find what your looking for. It's like magic.


----------



## hoplovestofish

I made it!!!! I'm 100% Yeah. Still figuring it out. hop


----------



## CMG_Chelsea

KPI said:


> Lot easier to navigate on mobile device I like it no problem change is good


This was one of the major design factors in moving to the new software. I don't know how many tried accessing the old site on a phone without the app, but the experience was horrible. With the new software, one can easily read the site on a phone and even upload pictures from a phone WITHOUT an app.


----------



## Clark43130

SteveH said:


> Let me try rebuilding the search index....


Whatever you did worked. And you're right, the searching function IS better on the new site. Thanks.


----------



## knalpot

Hewas shockedthe first timelogin.turns outit looksnew.cool


----------



## acklac7

ShakeDown said:


> Nix...yeah that's standard. Acklac was talking about the mobile app which is much cleaner. Just trying to figure out what he's seeing


Sorry for the delayed response. When viewed from my mobile device (VIA Chrome, not the outdoorhub app) there are two (giant) animated ads that load when viewing threads. One is at the very top of the thread, the other is inserted halfway through the thread. They take forever to load and are extremely annoying, as they take up like 1/3rd of a page (not to mention they are animated). Sorry, but these were never present prior to the update. I understand ads are necessary to pay the bills, but ads in threads (especially animated ads) really detract from reading/enjoying a report/thread. Also it was OGF/Outdoorhubs policy that members didn't have to be subjected to in-thread ads, now they've done a 180 and are charging members to get rid of them. Sort of rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## FlashGordon

acklac7 said:


> I understand ads are necessary to pay the bills, but ads in threads (especially animated ads) really detract from reading/enjoying a report/thread. Also it was OGF/Outdoorhubs policy that members didn't have to be subjected to in-thread ads, now they've done a 180 and are charging members to get rid of them.


Yep, I installed an ad blocking extension yesterday.


----------



## ShakeDown

Actually the inline ads have been implemented since ODH bought OGF. We grandfathered in those who were members prior, so you just didn't see them. 

And sorry man, but the "policy" you refer to is news to me. If that were the case, we wouldn't have been running inline ads for the past 5 years. And in the last 5 years of running those inlines, there was no way to pay to get rid of them...you just had to deal with em or block em. At least now getting rid of them will be an option.


----------



## SMBHooker

The majority of complaints on here are laughable. Same forums are still here, same info we're all use to seeing, same members and all the same functions with a few additions. Mostly it's a new skin (look) with added security. A free sight full of complainers, sure everyone has an opinion but it's not a paid product you've purchased, it's free and without your opinions they updated and upgraded it for you for free. Don't like the extra that have been added then don't use them. 

Those saying this was a cluster are full of it. The migration was mostly seamless, flawless and fast . . Oh and again FREE! Standing ovation to the work done to accomplish this. . . OGF should of migrated ObamaCare! 

Not to mention the new format is more reliviant so like OGF has always been they are leading the way in outdoor info sharing and keeping like minded men able to get together in an AWESOME community . . . for FREE!!!


----------



## nixmkt

SMBHooker said:


> The majority of complaints on here are laughable. Same forums are still here, same info we're all use to seeing, same members and all the same functions with a few additions. Mostly it's a new skin (look) with added security. A free sight full of complainers, sure everyone has an opinion but it's not a paid product you've purchased, it's free and without your opinions they updated and upgraded it for you for free. Don't like the extra that have been added then don't use them.
> 
> Those saying this was a cluster are full of it. The migration was mostly seamless, flawless and fast . . Oh and again FREE! Standing ovation to the work done to accomplish this. . .



Have to mostly agree with this. Something different was needed and this format is what is available.


----------



## nixmkt

ShakeDown said:


> Actually the inline ads have been implemented since ODH bought OGF. We grandfathered in those who were members prior, so you just didn't see them.
> 
> And sorry man, but the "policy" you refer to is news to me. If that were the case, we wouldn't have been running inline ads for the past 5 years. And in the last 5 years of running those inlines, there was no way to pay to get rid of them...you just had to deal with em or block em. At least now getting rid of them will be an option.



Don't remember seeing any ads actually embedded within posts before this new format. Purposely trying to annoy people into paying for premium memberships by placing ads that way really does rub the wrong way.


----------



## fishingful

I was on my phone and I am able to view pictures that are larger. The old format would put pictures off the screen and you couldn't view them.

I like the new format much more!


----------



## DoubleHooked

Getting adjusted to the new format... but mobile surfing is pretty bad. The adds are bigger than the post!


----------



## ShakeDown

You too were in the tenured user group I bet. I want to say if you joined prior to 2011 you were excluded from inline ads.


----------



## ShakeDown

Just curious, but why do you guys not mobile surf without the app? It's sooo much cleaner and easier. Are their options it doesn't have that you need?


----------



## SPOONFEEDER

ShakeDown said:


> You too were in the tenured user group I bet. I want to say if you joined prior to 2011 you were excluded from inline ads.


So, if I joined before 2011, i should not see the inline adds in the top 2 post on every page? I joined in 2006


----------



## ShakeDown

On the old site yes...but on the new format it's not supported. I see em too.


----------



## fishingful

ShakeDown said:


> Just curious, but why do you guys not mobile surf without the app? It's sooo much cleaner and easier. Are their options it doesn't have that you need?


I am confused by your question. Are you saying to use the app? OHUB?


----------



## ShakeDown

Yeah sounds like these guys are using mobile browser and not the mobile app...


----------



## n8als

OhioMadMan said:


> How do you get to your photo`s? I cann`t find mine.


Photos are now called Media


----------



## nixmkt

nixmkt said:


> Don't remember seeing any ads actually embedded within posts before this new format.





ShakeDown said:


> You too were in the tenured user group I bet. I want to say if you joined prior to 2011 you were excluded from inline ads.





SPOONFEEDER said:


> So, if I joined before 2011, i should not see the inline adds in the top 2 post on every page? I joined in 2006





ShakeDown said:


> On the old site yes...but on the new format it's not supported. I see em too.



Guess we didn't know how good we had it before.


----------



## fishingful

ShakeDown said:


> Yeah sounds like these guys are using mobile browser and not the mobile app...


I downloaded the app but have enough on my phone so I just use the browser. When the app first came out it would crash on my phone


----------



## fishngolf

big fish on said:


> I may be in the minority but I don't care for it.


Me neither hard to navigate takes way too long to surf..Wont be here as much


----------



## Dovans

cant find the app for Blackberry Passport.


----------



## ShakeDown

Seriously...


----------



## blish123

I too will frequent less. Seems a lot slower and ad clutter on tablet and phone. Goodbye OGF hello walleye.com


----------



## AtticaFish

Why is everyone still whining? It is not going to change. The staff did a major overhaul that i am sure was nerve racking and a pain in the butt to _help _and people just want to piss and moan because it _looks_ different? _It is all the same stuff......... it just *looks *different!!!_


----------



## Lundy

blish123 said:


> I too will frequent less. Seems a lot slower and ad clutter on tablet and phone. Goodbye OGF hello walleye.com


 You have been a member since May of 2010, have contributed a whole 20 posts, but are unhappy and taking your talent elsewhere?


----------



## nixmkt

AtticaFish said:


> Why is everyone still whining? It is not going to change. The staff did a major overhaul that i am sure was nerve racking and a pain in the butt to _help _and people just want to piss and moan because it _looks_ different? _It is all the same stuff......... it just *looks *different!!!_



The staff did do a wonderful job making and helping with the transition and kudos to them for that. But it is not all the same stuff. The inline ads embedded in the first two posts on every page undoubtedly are a shock to many older members that were not subjected to them prior to the format change. The previous decision to grandfather in members that joined before 2011 and block those ads from antagonizing us was likely made to avoid a firestorm of protests five years ago when ODH bought OGF and started running those ads. The fact that decision was made then and the offer to kill those ads now if we pay for a premium membership is confirmation of the intrusiveness and offensiveness of those ads. That is the reason for some of the complaining.


----------



## canoe carp killer

Not complaining, have a problem. I have a iPhone 6 and use the ohub app. Seems pretty much the same to me, my issue is that the participated threads portion isn't loading and hasn't been for a few day for
Me. Everything else works fine. Any suggestions? Or is this just a bug that needs worked out?


----------



## ShutUpNFish

One word.....Horrible....Unlike


----------



## ShakeDown

canoe carp killer...uninstall it, redownload and reinstall. You might be running an old version


----------



## Flathead76

Lundy said:


> You have been a member since May of 2010, have contributed a whole 20 posts, but are unhappy and taking your talent elsewhere?


Do the math. Thats like 4 posts per year. He will be a good addition to walleye.com. Lol


----------



## EnonEye

Can't figure out how to add smiley faces and such now. Anyone help?


----------



## ssv1761982

Where is the little drop down box to go to a different area? It may be there, I just don't see it.


----------



## KaGee

EnonEye said:


> Can't figure out how to add smiley faces and such now. Anyone help?


Look in the header of the REPLY window.


----------



## KaGee

ssv1761982 said:


> Where is the little drop down box to go to a different area? It may be there, I just don't see it.


You lost me?


----------



## ssv1761982

I found it, top right on the page for quick navigation.


----------



## EnonEye

ssv1761982 said:


> I found it, top right on the page for quick navigation.





KaGee said:


> Look in the header of the REPLY window.
> 
> View attachment 185445


wait, what?


----------



## Blue Pike

ssv1761982 said:


> I found it, top right on the page for quick navigation.


----------



## Queen Bee

well hummmmm change is a B but sometimes ,,actually all the time mostly necessary don't like it either,
1 think i can say about change keeps your mind working to get things done im old school,
and i kinda like old school but it is what it is,,,
good fishing,,,


----------



## Ruminator

1. -


ShakeDown said:


> Yeah sounds like these guys are using mobile browser and not the mobile app...


Are there any advantages to using the OHUB app over Firefox's browser app on my Samsung Note2?

I don't read any other OHUB sites.

2. - Shake, do you have the ability to do any customizing of the appearance of OGF?
Buttons, the posts frames, etc.? add some depth/shadow effects, highlighting effects to things on the pages?
From a design perspective- everything is now totally flat (2-dimensional); both in color type, and in dimensionality.

If you can make such changes it would visually breathe some "life" back into our site.


----------



## ress

Ruminator said:


> 1. -
> 
> Are there any advantages to using the OHUB app over Firefox's browser app on my Samsung Note2?
> 
> I don't read any other OHUB sites.
> 
> 2. - Shake, do you have the ability to do any customizing of the appearance of OGF?
> Buttons, the posts frames, etc.? add some depth/shadow effects, highlighting effects to things on the pages?
> From a design perspective- everything is now totally flat (2-dimensional); both in color type, and in dimensionality.
> 
> If you can make such changes it would visually breathe some "life" back into our site.


Agree!! Kind of bland. Has lost some of the zest!


----------



## ShakeDown

Jim...yeah use the app. Runs a lot cleaner.

As for the asthetics, not sure what they will be cool with me doing. I'm guessing they want all of their sites to keep a similar flow due to branding.


----------



## Ruminator

"Jim...yeah use the app. Runs a lot cleaner.

As for the asthetics, not sure what they will be cool with me doing. I'm guessing they want all of their sites to keep a similar flow due to branding."

Thanks Brandon, I'll try it.
I've not had any problems with my Android system or Firefox, before or after the migration to this new platform.

Boy, that will be a shame if that's the case.
I know how you prided yourself on the great work visually you, and the guys did with OGF when we owned OGF. 
So did the rest of us!


----------



## nixmkt

ShakeDown said:


> ... As for the asthetics, not sure what they will be cool with me doing. I'm guessing they want all of their sites to keep a similar flow due to branding.





Ruminator said:


> ... Boy, that will be a shame if that's the case. I know how you prided yourself on the great work visually you, and the guys did with OGF when we owned OGF. So did the rest of us!


It is a shame but the site was purchased as a business and profit is the primary factor now. Just kind of sad how it is going, especially the obnoxious inline ads embedded in posts on each page.


----------



## acklac7

nixmkt said:


> Just kind of sad how it is going, especially the obnoxious inline ads embedded in posts on each page.


Its better now then day 1. Of course nobody is going to admit to changing the format, but the day after the new site went live there were HUGE animated ads embedded in posts; they've now disappeared and are replaced with smaller, less obnoxious ads.

Overall Im slowly getting used to it, trophies are pretty cool idea, sort of in the middle about the whole "likes" deal. Love the notification(s) when someone quotes your post, along with the auto-save of a reply while you're in the middle of responding to a thread.

Hopefully Outdoorhub continues to listen to their customer base and moves forward with fine-tuning the new format, doing so is a win-win for both parties as far as im concerned.


----------



## acklac7

And I know im the minority here, but Im not a big fan of apps (would rather just use the browser). And when viewed with a mobile browser the new format doesn't mirror the same view I get when viewing from a PC. The old site used to be the same whether viewed on a mobile device our a Desktop. Completely understand that this isn't a high priority issue but it would be swell if, at some point, the mobile view was the same as the desktop view.


----------



## FOSR

I don't see a Settings tab that lets users choose their own color scheme. At least the template doesn't follow the current trend I see on a lot of sites, with pale gray text on a white background. Sometimes I have to highlight the text just to get enough contrast to read it.


----------



## nixmkt

acklac7 said:


> Its better now then day 1. Of course nobody is going to admit to changing the format, but the day after the new site went live there were HUGE animated ads embedded in posts; they've now disappeared and are replaced with smaller, less obnoxious ads.



Didn't see those since only access from a desktop and don't know but would be inclined to give the benefit of doubt on that one and assume it was a bug / quirk of the new format and like other problems was adjusted after how it actually appeared became known.


----------



## acklac7

And was about to say something about the join-date being added somewhere, then noticed the little "star" indicates your Membership status (in terms of years), pretty cool


----------



## deltaoscar

Old or new they're both great, the only thing I really despise is the deceptive, sneaky, low-down, good for nothing, yellow-bellied tactic of waiting until the page loads and then just when I'm about to click / tap on that awesome fishing report, it turns into an ad. Whoever figured out that time frame nailed it, I'll give em that. Freakin' genius.

Note to the powers that be: It doesn't endear me to your sponsors either.

I'm mad as hell and I can only take it a few more years.


----------



## James F

that happens on my phone. It's like 'Waite for it, Waite for Ahh! hell I missed it "Now what's happening? And BTW what do I get for Points and Trophy's? A membership to the Donut of the month club?


deltaoscar said:


> Old or new they're both great, the only thing I really despise is the deceptive, sneaky, low-down, good for nothing, yellow-bellied tactic of waiting until the page loads and then just when I'm about to click / tap on that awesome fishing report, it turns into an ad. Whoever figured out that time frame nailed it, I'll give em that. Freakin' genius.
> 
> Note to the powers that be: It doesn't endear me to your sponsors either.
> 
> I'm mad as hell and I can only take it a few more years.


----------



## All Eyes

Getting pretty comfortable with the new layout and having zero issues with ads or any trouble navigating. (that's on a PC with AdBlock Plus) Nothing has actually changed much from anything I've done before on here. It just took me a minute to learn the new format. Once this all becomes the norm, people would complain if it all went back to the way it was. Human nature I guess. I like the option now with posting photos in a thumbnail or full size image, and a couple other changes are nice also. I feel so silly now for panicking.


----------



## acklac7

deltaoscar said:


> Old or new they're both great, the only thing I really despise is the deceptive, sneaky, low-down, good for nothing, yellow-bellied tactic of waiting until the page loads and then just when I'm about to click / tap on that awesome fishing report, it turns into an ad. Whoever figured out that time frame nailed it, I'll give em that. Freakin' genius.
> 
> Note to the powers that be: It doesn't endear me to your sponsors either.
> 
> I'm mad as hell and I can only take it a few more years.


Our you click on a link for forum/thread, then after you click the ad loads and shifts the page, instead of loading the thread/forum you intended it loads the one below. This happens to me roughly 60% of the time I click on a link. Infuriating. 

Its got to point where I really dont even bother to visit the site while on my phone. Just too much of a pain in the ass. Only time im really on here is when using my desktop, and im not at my computer much anymore.

Be interesting to see the data on mobile site usage before/after the new format. Id bet a dollar or two its decreased by at least 30%


----------



## billjaco

Like anything new, took some getting used to, but I like the change and appreciate the efforts of those that make this site possible.


----------



## Saugernut

I would say I use the site now 50% less because of the agravation, too much of a change for me and it takes forever to load. Im not saying the change is a bad thing, I just dont care for it and wont be on here as much.


----------



## Lewzer

Up at the top of any page, click on the MEDIA heading between FORUMS and COMPETITIONS.

Once there, scroll down to the ALBUMS box and the second option is YOUR ALBUMS.

Click on that to view your albums. I have not found another way to do this. I think we used to be able to access them from our own profiles. Hopefully some instructions are published.
Click to expand...




OhioMadMan said:


> I went to that and it said no album created.
> 
> I searched my screen name and got nothing.
> 
> Anybody else lose their pics ?


That's not how you find your pics madman. Go to media as already stated.

Go down to "catagories" on the left hand side below albums. click on "member galleries"

now go back up to the very top under "your content" then click on "your media"

Talk about a PIA. Three different areas to find your personal gallery. Not very user friendly.

*Now the big question...where the button to change the view from 9 pics to 90 pics so I don't have to scroll through 53 pages of pics?*


----------



## kramerpage

I cannot get OHUB to work on android S G4 anymore. I cannot get past the chevy truck ad. It just keeps cycling back every five seconds. I have uninstalled and reinstalled app twice. Whats up? Im not on here anymore due to this issue. Thanks


----------



## KaGee

No problem here on my Galaxy S4


----------

